# WatchOS 4



## ronalddheld

I expect it to be announced at WWDC, but what do we know about it?


----------



## kirkmc

Nothing.


----------



## BarracksSi

You can't expect Apple to leak like other companies do. They run a tight ship.

(aside from a recent joint interview with Cook, Federighi, and Schiller, talking about how they're rethinking the Mac Pro... the session itself was notable for its rarity)


----------



## tar6

Guess you just have to wait for it to be announced when apple wants it to.


----------



## ronalddheld

watchOS 4 is official: new watchfaces, improved Music and Activity apps coming this fall


----------



## BarracksSi

I was glancing at a live blog during the keynote today. Looks like a lot of stuff added to the OS. I'll watch the full video from Apple later.


----------



## Chibatastic

no support for 3rd party watch faces 
I ordered one of the new straps.


----------



## BarracksSi

Don't feel bad about not getting third-party faces. Most of the ones people make for Android Wear look like s*** anyway, and I can't fault Apple for wanting to protect their brand.

WatchOS 4 looks pretty impressive, and should run on my first-gen, too. But after watching the rest of the keynote, with updates to the iMac, new iMac Pro, new MacBook Pros, an overview of macOS "High Sierra" (and its new file system, a big deal all by itself), a _long_ overview of iOS 11, new iPads, _and_ the new HomePod, I forgot the specifics for watchOS.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone going to try IOS 11 beta to load WatchOS 4 Beta?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone going to try IOS 11 beta to load WatchOS 4 Beta?


"Anyone"? Yup, some people are doing it already.

Not me. I only have one iPhone and it's my daily device, so I'm not playing with beta OSes.


----------



## ParkPrince

I have the same question


----------



## ronalddheld

I was thinking of it, but Beta 2 has issues with connecting to the AW, if I read a report correctly


----------



## ronalddheld

After 4 Attempts it hot installed, but the app on the iPhone does not acknowledge it was finished.


----------



## BarracksSi

ParkPrince said:


> I have the same question


About....?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> After 4 Attempts it hot installed, but the app on the iPhone does not acknowledge it was finished.


Did you update the phone to iOS 11 beta? How about restarting either device, or maybe re-pairing the AW with the phone?

(taking shots in the dark here, or more accurately, in dim light. I keep tabs on the watchOS 4 Beta thread in the MacRumors forums but it's mostly people complaining -- and most of them have no business playing with beta software because they don't know how to troubleshoot and file bug reports)


----------



## ronalddheld

Yes for all those things, without unpairing and repairing. When the next watchOS update is available I will transfer the profile over. I expect that would cease any false installation. 
Edit: will look at it after IOS 11 Beta 4 is installed.


----------



## ronalddheld

WatchOS Beta 5 does not allow 32 bits apps, as does IOS11 Beta 5.


----------



## owlan

BarracksSi said:


> Don't feel bad about not getting third-party faces. Most of the ones people make for Android Wear look like s*** anyway, and I can't fault Apple for wanting to protect their brand.


I think they could do it successfully if they did it similar to how they have an iMessage store now. People might have to pay for different faces but it also means they could set some kind of rules so that they can all look nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Beta 7 released today. Maybe one or two more before the general distribution?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Beta 7 released today. Maybe one or two more before the general distribution?


Yeah, maybe. I'd expect it to be released around the September iPhone event (which could include the next AW).


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Yeah, maybe. I'd expect it to be released around the September iPhone event (which could include the next AW).


I assume AW is announced with 7s 7s plus and 8. Presumably the OS downloads correspond to the time the phones and watches appear in stores?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I assume AW is announced with 7s 7s plus and 8. Presumably the OS downloads correspond to the time the phones and watches appear in stores?


Usually, yeah. When the betas stop updating for a couple weeks, people figure that Apple's settling down and gearing up for a GM release.


----------



## ronalddheld

Once a week update seems usual. I would think the announcement is the week of labor day and store sales a week later (maybe not for the 8).


----------



## BarracksSi

I wouldn't expect anything the week of Labor Day, as it's pretty close, and I haven't seen any news of press invites for the iPhone event yet. The usual suspects will post up the date once it becomes official.

I check here once a day (-ish) for the latest:
MacSurfer's Headline News™


----------



## ronalddheld

Aren't those invites and teasers appearing about a week before the official dog and pony show?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Aren't those invites and teasers appearing about a week before the official dog and pony show?


No, because they understand that people have to buy plane tickets.

They usually go out about 3-4 weeks ahead of time.

[edit] Apple doesn't do much in the way of "teasers", either. All anyone will see is a simple invitation card, with a date, a short phrase, and a colorful picture.

I know I've covered this before, but they know that (1) revealing a product ahead of time can give counterfeiters a head start on making knockoffs, and (2) the "Wow!" of the event itself would disappear. Leaks of the original iPod Shuffle and the iPhone 4 were not taken lightly at all.

Any leaks that you see now are entirely unauthorized and NOT orchestrated by Apple.


----------



## ronalddheld

Another week, another beta(8). Maybe one more before the mass distribution occurs?


----------



## ronalddheld

No new WatchOS updates, versus IOS 11. Maybe that is it until the public release?


----------



## ronalddheld

WatchOS 4 brings a ton of new features, including GymKit
The Apple Heart Rate sensor has been at the core of the Apple Watch since launch
1. Enhancements to the heart rate app
2. New data in the heart rate app
resting and recovery heart rates are now shown
Second thing is: Apple Watch will notify you when it notices an
elevated heart rate and you don't appear to be active
Third: Heart Rhythm, Apple Watch will detect irregular heart rhythm, arrhytmia
Irregular heart rate is a common cause of stroke and Apple Watch can help
Announcing Apple Heart Study
It will use data from Apple Watch and it will analyze arrhythmia
The first phase of the Apple Heart Study will be available on the App
Store later this year
September 19th, Apple


----------



## T1meout

ronalddheld said:


> WatchOS 4 brings a ton of new features, including GymKit
> The Apple Heart Rate sensor has been at the core of the Apple Watch since launch
> 1. Enhancements to the heart rate app
> 2. New data in the heart rate app
> resting and recovery heart rates are now shown
> Second thing is: Apple Watch will notify you when it notices an
> elevated heart rate and you don't appear to be active
> Third: Heart Rhythm, Apple Watch will detect irregular heart rhythm, arrhytmia
> Irregular heart rate is a common cause of stroke and Apple Watch can help
> Announcing Apple Heart Study
> It will use data from Apple Watch and it will analyze arrhythmia
> The first phase of the Apple Heart Study will be available on the App
> Store later this year
> September 19th, Apple


I can already see the potential lawsuits arising out of this to likes of, my Apple Watch failed to detect I was having a heart attack..........or quickly, admit me to the hospital. I'm having a heart attack according to my Apple Watch! But sir there is nothing wrong with you.


----------



## ronalddheld

The GM version of WatchOS 4 is available for developers. FWIW do is the GM IOS. 11.


----------



## SKOBR

watchOS 4/Hermès









SK0BR


----------



## ronalddheld

SKOBR said:


> watchOS 4/Hermès
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SK0BR


I suppose I would gain they gave it I download the Nike app? Still deciding which new faces to keep.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone attempt to use a web browser on this watch, or any AW?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone attempt to use a web browser on this watch, or any AW?


On other smartwatches some time back, yes, with great failure. 

I haven't even looked for an app that could pose as a browser. I'd have to think back over a decade to Web "browsing" in the days of flip phones because those old screens are as close to the size of the AW's. I'm not sure how many websites would have a mode that's tiny-screen-friendly. None of the front-end Web code I've seen even addresses how to render a site on anything smaller than an iPhone 4.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> On other smartwatches some time back, yes, with great failure.
> 
> I haven't even looked for an app that could pose as a browser. I'd have to think back over a decade to Web "browsing" in the days of flip phones because those old screens are as close to the size of the AW's. I'm not sure how many websites would have a mode that's tiny-screen-friendly. None of the front-end Web code I've seen even addresses how to render a site on anything smaller than an iPhone 4.


I remember it was marginal on the Samsung Gear. Just curious if I should try one out, if a free browser exists.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I remember it was marginal on the Samsung Gear. Just curious if I should try one out, if a free browser exists.


If it's free, it can't hurt. Let us know if you find one.

I've tried out some free AR-capable apps on my iPhone SE, though. Really cool, although the battery takes a major hit during extended sessions like shooting zombies on my desk or playing minigolf on the living room floor.


----------



## rationaltime

*Apple releases WatchOS 4.0.1 to fix LTE hanging on wifi connections*

Today Apple released an update to WatchOS4. Apparently this removes the
issue of the Series3 LTE Apple Watch giving priority to wifi connections that
prevent cellular contact. The Series3 LTE can be updated to WatchOS 4.0.1
through an iPhone. Earlier series Apple watches do not need this update.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: Apple releases WatchOS 4.0.1 to fix LTE hanging on wifi connections*



rationaltime said:


> Today Apple released an update to WatchOS4. Apparently this removes the
> issue of the Series3 LTE Apple Watch giving priority to wifi connections that
> prevent cellular contact. The Series3 LTE can be updated to WatchOS 4.0.1
> through an iPhone. Earlier series Apple watches do not need this update.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Just beat me to post this. Will download this tomorrow.


----------

